# Vet Scrips



## 1911 (Jan 15, 2008)

Is it just me or does anyone else think the whole prescription process is set up to protect the vets and line pockets more than anything else.  I mean does he really take a vet to come to the conclusion that it is ok to buy heartguard.  The same heartguard that fido took last year?  ...and the year before that ??? and before that?....  I understand some of the rx stuff must have some sort of oversight but it sure seems like the majority of the oversight is job security for vets.  Ok I'm done ranting now.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

I think you are right. My sister works in a pharmacy and most of what the vet prescribes you can get at a pharmacy for a fraction of the cost. I told her once what Rocky was taking and how much each pill was (over $1) and she said the same script at her place was like $4. (We paid over $30)


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I think the general rule is that they must have a relationhip with the patient. There are internet pharmacies that do not require you to show the script. Many of us use liquid ivermectin, bought through livestock suppliers, with no need of a script.

You may find this interesting... http://www.avma.org/issues/prescribing/prescribing_faq.asp


----------

